# Black Berkey filter failures



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I did a search here and did not see anything. Today I realized I have defective filters and the fact that they are out there is no secret. I purchased my Berkey light and 6 filters from a member / distributor that does not seem to be active here anymore. It seems in 2010 and 11 there was a defect in which the glue let stuff get though the filter.

I bought my stuff and did not use it until I moved off grid and needed to filter my water. My first set of 2 filters worked great for about 4 months and then I noticed they were letting the brounish water color through. I saw that the filter was coming loose from the base. I thought maybe I was to rough when cleaning them or something. So I used electrical tape to re secure them and got 2 more months out of that. 2 weeks ago I installed the second set and they worked fine for a week and then the same thing happened. 

Today I googled Berkey Black filter problem and found all sorts of info on bad filters made in 2010. Guess what the date is on mine. Did I miss that or did none of us hear about it? Seriously the bad reviews are everywhere. I emailed the guy I got mine from to see what my options are if any.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Glad I bought mine after 2010. Haven't heard about this before. Maybe if you contact the company and send them the filters with the dates they will replace them for you.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I did a search here and did not see anything. Today I realized I have defective filters and the fact that they are out there is no secret. I purchased my Berkey light and 6 filters from a member / distributor that does not seem to be active here anymore. It seems in 2010 and 11 there was a defect in which the glue let stuff get though the filter.
> 
> I bought my stuff and did not use it until I moved off grid and needed to filter my water. My first set of 2 filters worked great for about 4 months and then I noticed they were letting the brounish water color through. I saw that the filter was coming loose from the base. I thought maybe I was to rough when cleaning them or something. So I used electrical tape to re secure them and got 2 more months out of that. 2 weeks ago I installed the second set and they worked fine for a week and then the same thing happened.
> 
> Today I googled Berkey Black filter problem and found all sorts of info on bad filters made in 2010. Guess what the date is on mine. Did I miss that or did none of us hear about it? Seriously the bad reviews are everywhere. I emailed the guy I got mine from to see what my options are if any.


Berkey has records of your purchase using your payment method or address.
They will replace the filters. I had the dysfunctional ones and like you, they worked for a few months and then stopped filtering.The replacements are fine.
I have the plastic come off in tiny pieces a bit at a time, but check with a drop or two of red food coloring and water is pristine still.
Like most here, my water is great...no taste which is what water should be...without a taste.
And don't forget to buy extra spigots.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I did start by emailing the distributor I purchased from. Also I did buy spare spigots in case I needed to make a homemade version. Thanks

Does any one have experience with Doulton filters. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006...on+filters&dpPl=1&dpID=21N3YMvD3DL&ref=plSrch


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

There have been some issues with Berkey filters - including in 2010/2011 some that people wanted recalled. They are manufactured in China and/or Korea. I did some checking with the FDA and found nothing there. no recalls either but like stated before the company should know about this issues and should be able to replace them.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

The distributor I bought them from gave me a number and said to tell Berkey I have option 2 filters. I Did they asked for photos which I sent. They are replacing them. After I ship them back at my expense. Yay


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I’ve heard lots of bad things about “Berky”. I bought back in ’03 when “British Berkefeld” was still in business, the same company making ceramic filters since 1827. I’m still using my original set of white filters. I’ve only had to clean them once in 14 years. They still work great!. My two sets of replacement filters are still in the original packaging. Since 2000 it’s been real fuzzy who owns what and are making what… Good luck on figuring it out!

I keep pre-1965 dimes in my Berkefeld, top and bottom. The dimes are 90% silver. Silver kills over 800 different types of bacteria. I keep a white Berkefeld ceramic filter in my Bob, any plastic container makes a filtration system. Charcoal from your fire in your filter and sand gets rid of anything that gets past your filter.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I received my replacement Berkey Black filters. They do not look any different than the old ones to me. I will follow up after I use them for awhile. I must admit they were really receptive to replacing them. I had 6 total 2 were slightly used and I had them for probably 5 years. I guess other customers had already softened them up.


----------

